# source question



## bigmark3d (Jan 10, 2005)

has anyone used chevinns powders, and if so how did your gear turn out. I am very much thinking of brewing my own juice.

Mark


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 10, 2005)

only person i have used here.......he is good to go bro....very nice packaging and one of the few sources where u can buy by the gram


----------



## bigmark3d (Jan 10, 2005)

perfect, it seems to me everyone is using him. how come everyone doesnt make their own juice if its that easy? wolfyevh do u have any difficultites making homebrew, also can i use cottonseed oil as the carrier?


----------



## mer707 (Jan 10, 2005)

I've been waiting since dec 18th for my package. I live in cali...taking awile.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 10, 2005)

mer707 said:
			
		

> I've been waiting since dec 18th for my package. I live in cali...taking awile.




if you order from his hong kong list, he may not have everything in stock.  Once he ships, you'll receive it in 3 days........you have to sign, but you can watch the tracking and see if it is at customs for too long and you'll know to ignore the package, but he packs very well.


----------



## bigmark3d (Jan 10, 2005)

heres a question, i live in an apartment and all packages go to the leasing office, does that mean the leasing office will sign for it?


----------



## bigmark3d (Jan 10, 2005)

dec 18 damn, did u email him yet asking him if he sent the package?


----------



## mer707 (Jan 11, 2005)

He sent it but he said he cant mail express to PMB boxes. So he shipped it regular mail. I'll let you know how it turns out. Still no luck yet.


----------



## bigmark3d (Jan 11, 2005)

when is the last time anyone heard from chevin i sent him an email for a order using hushmail. when did someone hear from him last?


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 13, 2005)

bigmark3d said:
			
		

> when is the last time anyone heard from chevin i sent him an email for a order using hushmail. when did someone hear from him last?


Just a few days ago.


----------

